# what to do , what to do



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

what to smoke tonight ! i cant decide , im leaning toward the serie V or the awsome VigilantE that warhorse was kind enuf to send me ! decisions decisions !!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd go with the V.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Hard choice! Nice smokes there!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

Im an LFD nut so thats what i vote for but really you cant go wrong with any of those!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

LFD double ligero...


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nub it up tonight


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd go with the LFD....


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd nub it and then smoke the Double Ligero


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

V for victory


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

paint said:


> LFD double ligero...


He means it!! go 'head!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

nice selection


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

i would also choose the V!!they are great!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Just push the "easy button"...smokem all

That was easy!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokem said:


> Just push the "easy button"...smokem all
> 
> That was easy!


haha you know what, im thinkn about it hahah or nub it up then puff the double L , ..... i just cut the V tho... ahh yeah ! maybe during the fire works the 2nd choice will be made !


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

You are on the wagon with the Vs now ha ha ,i remember your post on your first V you weren't too keen on them,now i think you have came around to the power of the V....


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nothing like lots of choices. Life is tough! It is nice knowing that what ever you choose, its going to be good.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> You are on the wagon with the Vs now ha ha ,i remember your post on your first V you weren't too keen on them,now i think you have came around to the power of the V....


yes sir ! the V wins ! couldnt resist


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What a great cigar for the $$$


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice choice Chad.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> Nice choice Chad.


ahh yes it was, the V was super smooth. I sparked up the NUb during the fireworks !!! was a nice night of smoking ill tell yah that....deelicious heheh. now i need a breakfast cigar


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice stuff... I'm partial to nubs....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

LFD!!! Great smoke


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I should take the VigelantE, that's the only one I never had!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to say La Flor Double would be the one.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

never had the Vigilante looks good. But I say go with the Nub.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great selection, I would go with the LFD!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Nub!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

redbeard said:


> ahh yes it was, the V was super smooth. I sparked up the NUb during the fireworks !!! was a nice night of smoking ill tell yah that....deelicious heheh. now i need a breakfast cigar


CAO America if you have one


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

man they all look great. smoke them all lol


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd go with the V.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

next up vigilantE..thx again ted!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

just got done puffing another V , jamming some bob dylan out on the back porch watching people let off fire works a few streets down. dylan V's and fireworks...thats a good mixture rite there...oh and i cant forget the newcastle brown ale


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks dude


----------

